# Redberry Wheel Wax Review.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Follow on from last weeks posting where David announced the launch of his new web site. www.waxedperfection.co.uk

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1423698&postcount=1

I have been lucky enough to try out a few of his newly released waxes.

This review is To do with the Red-berry Wheel wax.










After a lovely weekend cleaning the car. I decided it was a good time to try this product out.

First thing you notice is the lovely Citrus Strawberry scent that this product has. Mouth watering. :argie:

It is a very smooth paste with a lovely oily completion to it.

Application was a pleasure covered well with not problems. I applied this product to two of my wheels. One was left approximately 10 minutes to cure. Then buffed off with ease. The second wheel was left for 20 minute and although it buffed up no problem. It was slightly harder work. Now this was no ordeal. But I filled me with confidence that the product had bonded well to the rims.

After buffing I can only explain my delight in the finish. I have used a good few wheel sealants in the past.
But I have got to give praise when it is due. The rims looked like liquid glass and the flake was out standing.

Couple of close ups.


















Finished wheel










I will try and keep this review up to date as time goes by. To answer the durability of this wheel wax. But if it lasts as good as it look it will be a great product.

Although it has only been applied on Saturday, after approximately 100 mile. I gave the wheel a slight wipe this evening. Now this trip consisted of the M8 and the Kingston bridge at rush hour twice. So anyone that knows the area will know the amount of braking that this 5 miles of motorway can consist of.
I am glad to say it wiped clean no problem.

Matter a fact I have just purchased this product myself. Thats how good I feel this looks.

Link to product.
http://www.waxedperfection.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=98

Hope this helps a few members. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the review Gordon, your wheels do indeed look very good indeed.

How would you compare this to FK1000P?

My new car is a right pain for brakedust - seems Brembo's will do that for you, so a decent wheel wax is high on my list of new priorities.

Russ


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good, as it's a wax will it go over wheel sealants?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You and me have been a fan of 1000P for sometime.
As you know. I cant comment on the durability of the new wax. Obviously.
But hand on heart. This has a better shine and finish.

Which in fairness I though I would never say.
Totally different product again with this being of a wax make up and the other being a hybrid sealant.
But time will tell.
One thing I will say in favour of the red berry is it smells alot better. :thumb:
But both very similar to apply and remove. Great ease.
Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

plankton said:


> Looks good, as it's a wax will it go over wheel sealants?


I cant comment on the waxes true make up. Very secretive these guys, and I honestly don't know.

But I cant see any problems with applying this over any other sealants as long as they are cured prior.

Gordon


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im liking the look of this


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice review Gordon, thanks for sharing :thumb:

I've got some SW Autobahn coming next week becuase even with FK my wheels are a pain in the ar$e to keep clean. I want to be able to give them a quick blast off and be 90% ish clean  - maybe I'm asking for too much :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Wheel sealant are always a hard one to recommend to people Adam. Mainly because of all the different pad make up and compounds used in them.

This is where users discretion comes in. What work for some might not work for others.

I had the same problem with my last car and the original disks, But once changed if found out that the products that had failed miserable prior. Now worked.

This will also work with durability too.
So even if this product works or fails with me. It could work a dream for others.

Gordon.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Wheel sealant are always a hard one to recommend to people Adam. Mainly because of all the different pad make up and compounds used in them.
> 
> This is where users discretion comes in. What work for some might not work for others.
> 
> ...


So true mate, and very valid points :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

look forward to trying this out :thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

a very promising product by the look of things, and also another good review gordon, whats next?


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

After meeting up with Gordon last week and hearing how excited he was about this product I thought it was only fitting that I post a few pics of my own up of this product...

I asked Gordon to give my car a quick wash..... 3 hours later it was gorgeous and clean (thank you Gordon, your a star)!! He brought some top secret wheel wax out to let me have a sniff and WOW mmmmm it is yummy. Anyway I applied it (trying not to eat it), let it cure and buffed and all I can say is I was amazed at the shine it leaves.... a nice wet/oily look.

The pics show it after being buffed off you can see the small puddle reflections... fantastic!!



















I will definately be getting some when it's realesed.

Thanks.

Helen x


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

It really seems to bring out the flake in the wheels well. Looks like a good product, and another one to try!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you liked it Helen.
Thats why I wanted you to apply and remove the new wax. See how you felt about the whole process. And yes the flake seam to really pop. Hopefully this weekend I can up date the thread. See how the products lasting and how easy a wheel clean it.
Gordon.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

it does seem like a fantastic product to use on the wheels and durable, how much does it cost? because when i click on the website link it says the site is under maintanence?


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be watching this thread I think! Looks like a superb product.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

mistryn said:


> it does seem like a fantastic product to use on the wheels and durable, how much does it cost? because when i click on the website link it says the site is under maintanence?


Here you go.
http://www.waxedperfection.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=98

£18.95 for 200mls. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Caledonia,

Although I know it is a bit of an early stage to ask, please could you comment on the durability of the wheel sealant?

Also, how many coats do you estimate you could get out of the 200ml pot?

I'm interested in trying some, but was wondering how economical it is and whether it's worth investing in when I have a 90% full pot of FK1000p (which seems to last ages) sat here! One thing that is clear is that it gives a very nice flake popping finish, which from your pics seems to equal if not better 1000p.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for the review Gordon, your wheels do indeed look very good indeed.
> 
> How would you compare this to FK1000P?
> 
> ...


Hi Gordon,

As above, thanks for the heads up:thumb: please next time, clean the calipers : again, I am super happy with FK and will be very interested to see what the durability looks like.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Good test and love the finish!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Buletacker.
Durability is always a hard this to comment on as there is so many different parameters to look at. I too love FK100P. But I was asked to try this product out. As a comparison I would say the red berry wheel wax wins in flake pop and the smell. Application and removal are the same, to give you some idea.
Now on durability, as I said its a bit hit in miss. As different people have different brake pads and compound make ups. Different driving habits and so forth. So as far as this is concerned this test will only test out durability on my car with my driving habits.

200mls is a big tub really and I could not realistically give you a figure in applications. But what I can say is I have applied this to 6 sets of wheels so far. Some are members on here as you see. You would not see what has been removed from the tub. I am in the process of sending a small samples to a few members to try out also. 

The long term test will be how easy it is to clean the wheels. Last week all that was required was a wipe with a dry MF. This was after approx 350 miles. This week mileage has been a bit higher in the region of over 500. So Slightly dustier and might require a bit of water. :thumb:

And most of all thanks you Mr Face I was wondering when someone would mention the dirty callipers. There do need a good clean. But weather providing wheels off and a fresh coat going on. As the coat on at the moment is a bit pitted and could do with a flesh lick. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

caledonia said:


> And most of all thanks you Mr Face I was wondering when someone would mention the dirty callipers. There do need a good clean. But weather providing wheels off and a fresh coat going on. As the coat on at the moment is a bit pitted and could do with a flesh lick. :thumb:


Hi Gordon, huge apologies:thumb: wheels looked so good and with the blue of the calipers screaming for a treat I did wonder what madness had forced you to pass on them. Couldnt see you missing it 

Always here to help and pass on newbie numptie comments where possible :wall:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks very tidy mate. Keep us updated on its durability. I want to try it just for the "mouth watering" smell lol .


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Your opinion is that this gives a better flake pop and shine than FK1000p - which I have have on my cars and wheels and I indeed love it....now at the risk of sounding daft, could this Redberry Wheel Wax be used on the actual car?

*puts hard hat on!*


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Phill_S said:


> Your opinion is that this gives a better flake pop and shine than FK1000p - which I have have on my cars and wheels and I indeed love it....now at the risk of sounding daft, could this Redberry Wheel Wax be used on the actual car?
> 
> *puts hard hat on!*


Where I love 1000P myself I would not say I noticed the flake pop. But it was like an extra think coat of clear lacquer, which enhanced the shine and look for the finish.

Mmmmm. I would have to check with the manufacturer about this one.

I cant see why not as wheel paint is no different than the paint on your car. But don't rush in as I will double check just to make sure. I will try and get an answer for the beginning of the week.

But since I am here.

This is the second week of the wax being applied to both wheels. First week consisted of rather dry weather. So a wipe with a MF cleaned both wheels up nicely.

The following week was totally different with hight mileage and a lot of wet weather. So the brake dust not only covered the wheels. But baked on due to the moisture evaporating with the heat. I cleaned then today very successfully with just a sponge and shampoo. Both wheels I am glad to say still have the flake popping though and there was no signs of brake dust attached to the wheels.

New picture below. But excuse the condition of the inner rims as I had not time to clean them. But hoping this will be sorted out tomorrow. 























































Hope to up date over the next few weeks again.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers caledonia....inner wheel dirt excused! - not every wash can be a full detail....can it?

Both my cars are metalic and in the right light can give off a really nice "flake" look, a wax that accentuates that look if you like for me is exactly what I am looking for...any help with regards that and you saying you will speak to the manufacturers would be fantastic......i await with your reply eagerly!:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looking good there Gordon :thumb:

love the flake you seem to be getting on those alloys


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great 'flaky' shots Gordon :thumb: and what sort of excuse is that about the inners rims :lol: tut tut.....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How the time passes by. Week 3

And I am glad to say it is still doing well.
Not to many miles covered this week. 300 and mostly dry apart from one day of drizzle. So wheel where not overly dirty.

Quick was with Sponge and water.


and the results.



























On the other issue I was asked about applying to the cars paint work. I have been told by the manufacturer that this would be fine. last week. So not taking there word for it I applied a small area to my car. So far nothing to report, and it is doing well. I cant say I noticed a difference in the flake on the car. But It is hard to say.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I decided to purchase this new wheel wax as I had previously used Poorboys wheel wax and it just wasnt that great to be honest.

I found this wax very easy to apply and left for around 5 minutes very easy to remove with some very nice results.

After applying the wax last night it poured with rain all night and the beading was pretty impressive this morning.

Might give the wheels a quick wash tomorrow to see how the wax is holding up

Now tempted to give the Elegance Wax a try!!


----------

